

Roger Ebert on What It's Like to Not Eat - jack7890
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/01/nil_by_mouth.html

======
jack7890
Credit for this goes to jcdreads:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1130429>

